# Same guy dust buster/toilet float/coffee maker fume scrubber



## NobleMetalWorks

It looks like this guy is expanding his eBay gold recovery equipment business.

Take a peek at this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Local-Exhau...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c4d73efd


----------



## publius

I wonder if this if a Freudian slip?


> Adapter for Crack Pot Lid – (1)


 :lol:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

publius said:


> I wonder if this if a Freudian slip?
> 
> 
> 
> Adapter for Crack Pot Lid – (1)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


Lol, seems fitting though, a crack pot, funny thing is that people who make Meth use some of the same equipment and acids. I was looking for an 11 liter reaction flask, and ran across a news article about a meth lab that was busted, that was using eight 11 liter reaction flasks as well as 22 liter and 4 50 liter reaction flasks. I am starting to think that purchasing a used reaction flask from an unknown source might not be a great idea.

So who knows, maybe this system is doubling as a meth lab. It would probably be safer than your local neighborhood meth palace though.

Scott


----------



## Dendrite

I'm this guy. I designed Portable Refining System with air purification from fumes.
Look at my ebay at Item number: 130679604793 etc


----------



## publius

Dendrite said:


> I'm this guy. I designed Portable Refining System with air purification from fumes.
> Look at my ebay at Item number: 130679604793 etc



Someone has some really big brass ones...


----------



## goldenchild

Dendrite said:


> I'm this guy. I designed Portable Refining System with air purification from fumes.
> Look at my ebay at Item number: 130679604793 etc



Excellent! So you mind if we ask some questions?


----------



## Dendrite

My pleasure! email [email protected]


----------



## maynman1751

Dendrite said:


> My pleasure! email [email protected]



Can't we discuss this on open forum so all members can view the questions and answers?
I am very interested in knowing how your device works!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Dendrite said:


> I'm this guy.c




Hello I'm this guy,

I'm curious to know what type of system you are using, what process or method of recovery and refining. The parts you use do not seem like they would hold up against the type of processes we use to recover and refine precious metals.

I am not saying much of anything simply because I don't have enough information, but to me this seems like a very un-safe method to use any chemicals to do anything, let alone the acids that are used in this type of process, usually. Are you using citric acid or something?. Please correct me where I am wrong.


----------



## Acid_Bath76

I'm really hoping this gentleman responds to the questions. For the most part, we're a pretty reasonable bunch.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

If this guy has figured out a way to use solutions that recover, and/or refine without all the nasty acids, chemicals, etc I would like to hear it also. I have read short little snippets about organic processes, but I just simply have not read anything being done on this scale. If he is using the same methods, well... I'm interested in hearing the explanation.

Of course, the person claiming to be "the guy" might be just pulling all our legs.


----------



## goldenchild

SBrown said:


> If this guy has figured out a way to use solutions that recover, and/or refine without all the nasty acids, chemicals, etc I would like to hear it also.


 
Throughout his auction description he mentions nitric acid, AR and HCL so I highly doubt it. 

I was going to ask some questions but I think I may have to bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Yeah...

I am trying to be fair, it's hard, I want to laugh and point my finger and say derogatory things but still everyone deserves the benefit of doubt, and to be treated fairly until we know exactly what is going on with this thing. I am becoming skilled at biting my tongue, it's only fair though, I am sure people bite their tongue in regards to some of my own posts.

Scott


----------



## Dendrite

maynman1751 said:


> Dendrite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! email [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we discuss this on open forum so all members can view the questions and answers?
> I am very interested in knowing how your device works!
Click to expand...



Yes, ofcourse!


----------



## maynman1751

maynman1751 said:


> Dendrite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! email [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we discuss this on open forum so all members can view the questions and answers?
> I am very interested in knowing how your device works!
Click to expand...


This is why I left this post. Let's give the guy a chance to explain his 'device' and evaluate it from there. Even though his 'device' is crude and unrefined (no play on words) some of his ideas *could *be usable. One never knows! :roll:


----------



## Geo

ok, here we go. some processes we use generates certain gases. with the reaction and the heat, the pressure created in the reaction chamber has to exceed the vacuum which will cause gases to escape (and i might add very dangerous and toxic gases). do you have some way to lock the lids on the reaction chambers to create an air tight seal?


----------



## maynman1751

Dendrite said:


> maynman1751 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dendrite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! email [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we discuss this on open forum so all members can view the questions and answers?
> I am very interested in knowing how your device works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ofcourse!
Click to expand...


There you go! He's willing to talk to us. Let's try to be on our best behavior.


----------



## Dendrite

SBrown said:


> Dendrite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm this guy.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I'm this guy,
> 
> I'm curious to know what type of system you are using, what process or method of recovery and refining. The parts you use do not seem like they would hold up against the type of processes we use to recover and refine precious metals.
> 
> I am not saying much of anything simply because I don't have enough information, but to me this seems like a very un-safe method to use any chemicals to do anything, let alone the acids that are used in this type of process, usually. Are you using citric acid or something?. Please correct me where I am wrong.
Click to expand...



a well-known two-step method of refining in nitric acid and aqua regia. New - a scrubber for neutralization of acidic gases and vapors. You can safely work without protective mask in closed spaces


----------



## Geo

Dendrite, your methods of refining is no secret here. there can be nothing in your process that hasn't been done and posted here. its not the process that should be in question but the safety of the equipment that you say anyone can operate using nitric acid and aqua regia with no other safety equipment other than what you sell. i have an issue with this because greed can override ones conscience. im not sure if you truly believe the claims you make but if you do, i recommend that you do some research here on the forum for what will work and what wont.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Dendrite said:


> a well-known two-step method of refining in nitric acid and aqua regia. New - a scrubber for neutralization of acidic gases and vapors. You can safely work without protective mask in closed spaces



1. I know of no two step process to refine gold. I think you are way over simplifying things.
2. Before you refine, you must recover gold, how are you doing that?
3. Have you personally used your system to recover and refine gold, yourself? And how long before the equipment failed?
4. Your system looks extremely unsafe. If you were to use this in an enclosed area, and it failed, NOx would be released into whatever enclosed area (apartment I think you suggested) thus putting every 
living creature in the same area at risk, to the point of even possible death. How can you be sure your system is not putting peoples lives at risk.
5. Your process cannot cover all types of precious metal scrap, you make no mention as to what specifically it is meant to refine, nor do you talk about recovering.
6. Some of your easily replaceable parts will fail not because of normal wear and tear, but rather because they were not specifically designed to resist corrosive gases and fumes. Like the vacuum.
7. Does hot acid at any time come into contact with plastic? If so, you have really made a recipe for potential disaster.
8. Is there any technical proof or data that proves this is safe to use, or proves your claims. It doesn't seem to me that you have followed any industry standards.

This is just a quick and dirty laundry list of issues I could think of right off the top of my head. I fear for the safety of anyone who dare uses this system, specially in an enclosed area.

I would also like to know what your background is, and how you can make these claims. Do you recover and refine yourself? Are you an engineer? A Chemist? How long have you been recovering and refining precious metals? Any experience you might have that can validate or back your claims?


----------



## Palladium

He's Russian
Sergey Lovovič Davydov


http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller&userid=moskvaelectroforming&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=27&page=20

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=ru&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fcoppersink.blogspot.com%2F

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=ru&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blogger.com%2Fprofile%2F00738147189556175783

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=SERP&br=ro&mkt=en-US&dl=en&lp=RU_EN&a=http%3a%2f%2fforum.xumuk.ru%2findex.php%3fshowtopic%3d7035

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=SERP&br=ro&mkt=en-US&dl=en&lp=RU_EN&a=http%3a%2f%2fforumbusiness.net%2farchive%2findex.php%2ft-4242.html

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=SERP&br=ro&mkt=en-US&dl=en&lp=RU_EN&a=http%3a%2f%2fwww.forumbusiness.net%2fshowthread.php%3ft%3d4167

http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/bsqry/f?p=100:2:1792838178998184::NO:RP::


----------



## Geo

since he isnt responding to questions pertaining to his product or points about the safety issues, its my opinion that his presence on the forum is purely for advertisement purposes.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Yep, I think it's all for advertising purposes as well. I also don't think he understands English very well, if he read, and understood what people were saying I have to believe he would have responded a little differently, at least defended his thing.


----------



## nickvc

I fear that this device will cause problems and unless our Russian friend comes back and gives us some details of how exactly it works and how well it stands the test of time which can be dissected and discussed by the experts here on the forum that the whole thread be deleted. Remember the forum is viewed and rightly so as the place to come to learn about refining and recovery of precious metals and any new member reading this may not use English as his or hers first language may view it's appearance on the forum as a sign of approval without understanding our serious doubts of it's ability to perform safely.


----------



## Dendrite

I am an American and your research of my nationality is simply indecent...


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Dendrite said:


> I am an American and your research of my nationality is simply indecent...



I am sure it is not ment that way. The forum is a giant family and we all work close together to share information. Everyone just wants to make sure your equipment is safe and will do the job it is intended to do.


----------



## Dendrite

I am PhD of Chemical Engineering with many years experience. How Palladium found out, I am Serge Davydov (the male sex). I live in an apartment house and work in the bedroom (although I am not sleeping there). To refine of Gold Scrap, I had to design the setup for full neutralization of fumes and gases. Given my background, I made it quickly and with virtually no errors. Now I'm doing Portable Refining Systems (see my eBay - Portable Refining System) that have a commercial success.

I have one quick question to all:

*How much metal (very approx) could be dissolved in acid at the same time, in order to work without a system of neutralization of acidic gases and vapors was impossible?*

I want to design industrial system neutralizing and I need basic data
that i can't receive in my bedroom.
Best,
Serge


----------



## gmiller

Hi Everyone! 

I’m going to go out on a limb and do something that may cost me some credibility here if I have any. Having said that, here goes!!

The individual selling this device seems to not have a good mastery of the terminology we use. He seems to interchange the terms “refine” and “recover”

This is quite simply a scrubber using technology similar to that shown at:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115

and elsewhere here on the forum.

I have purchased one of the single reactor versions of this device. It is a modification of plans for a similar device used and plans sold by Charles Butler of Butler Labs in Bodfish, CA.

http://www.butlerlab.com/

Mr. Butler claims to have received EPA approval for operation of his lab based in part on the use of his similar device. Both devices, Mr. Butler’s and Dendrite’s operate on the same principal and use the same “activator”. The device in question works on the same principal as a tower/container of bio balls/marbles, having the gases bubbled thru it.

This device is effective in any process (refining or recovery) that creates gases lighter than air (not for use on HCL-CL as it produces Chlorine gas which is 2.5 times heavier than air).I have used my Butler unit for nitric, AP straight Muratic and AR processes. It is very effective at capturing and cleaning any NOx produced as well as off gassing of HCL and most if not all other gases we commonly encounter in common recovery processes found on this forum. I can’t testify to the gasses produced by refining, as the variety is too large and diverse.

I have only had this device for a month or so thus I can’t address the failure issue. I have been using the Butler design for over 5 years and it has proven to be very effective at capturing and neutralizing the various gases given off, that are lighter than air. My Butler device uses a 12 Gal. wet/dry Shop Vac. and I have had to change out the scrubbing/neutralizing solution 3 time in that 5 years. Of course the frequency of change out is dictated by usage. The solution must be pH tested periodically to ensure that the pH remains below 7. The lower the pH the more effective the scrubbing action.

As to being unsafe, any system has an unsafe quality, regardless of how technically advanced or well manufactured. The degree of risk is directly associated to the manner in which it is used. Any device can be risky if used foolishly. You can us a ink pen in a foolish manner and someone might end up dead (if applied with force to the juggler vain). I don’t see anything here that is inherently unsafe.

The type of scrap that can be processed is limited only by the process used and the size of the reaction vessel, as in any recovery operation.

When properly set up and used no corrosive liquids should come into contact with any parts other than glass or ceramics. No corrosive fumes should come into contact with the vacuum, as they should have all been neutralized by the scrubbing action and the “activator” chemical.

As to technical proof, this device employs accepted, proven technology. It is just presented in a smaller than usual form. There appears to be nothing inherently unsafe about this device. Safe use is reliant upon the user.

Gary


----------



## goldenchild

gmiller said:


> This is quite simply a scrubber using technology similar to that shown at:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115
> 
> and elsewhere here on the forum.
> 
> I have purchased one of the single reactor versions of this device. It is a modification of plans for a similar device used and plans sold by Charles Butler of Butler Labs in Bodfish, CA.
> 
> http://www.butlerlab.com/
> 
> Mr. Butler claims to have received EPA approval for operation of his lab based in part on the use of his similar device.
> 
> Gary



Both links you've provide offer nothing to back this unit(s) in question. We know the principles behind scrubbers and how they are constructed. What we are looking for are hard facts on these units. Specifically pertaining to the safety of this unit. The inventor after all does claim it can be used indoors with all of our common processes (not too happy about this claim). 

We want trials, compatible materials, strengths, weaknesses. Something. Anything! Not just it works because I said so. Even if he just said it’s something you can use outdoors I would be ok with it. But the claim that it can be used indoors is a big one. That's my main beef.


----------



## ComputerHoarder

gmiller said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’m going to go out on a limb and do something that may cost me some credibility here if I have any. Having said that, here goes!!
> 
> The individual selling this device seems to not have a good mastery of the terminology we use. He seems to interchange the terms “refine” and “recover”
> 
> This is quite simply a scrubber using technology similar to that shown at:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115
> 
> and elsewhere here on the forum.
> 
> I have purchased one of the single reactor versions of this device. It is a modification of plans for a similar device used and plans sold by Charles Butler of Butler Labs in Bodfish, CA.
> 
> http://www.butlerlab.com/
> 
> Mr. Butler claims to have received EPA approval for operation of his lab based in part on the use of his similar device. Both devices, Mr. Butler’s and Dendrite’s operate on the same principal and use the same “activator”. The device in question works on the same principal as a tower/container of bio balls/marbles, having the gases bubbled thru it.
> 
> This device is effective in any process (refining or recovery) that creates gases lighter than air (not for use on HCL-CL as it produces Chlorine gas which is 2.5 times heavier than air).I have used my Butler unit for nitric, AP straight Muratic and AR processes. It is very effective at capturing and cleaning any NOx produced as well as off gassing of HCL and most if not all other gases we commonly encounter in common recovery processes found on this forum. I can’t testify to the gasses produced by refining, as the variety is too large and diverse.
> 
> I have only had this device for a month or so thus I can’t address the failure issue. I have been using the Butler design for over 5 years and it has proven to be very effective at capturing and neutralizing the various gases given off, that are lighter than air. My Butler device uses a 12 Gal. wet/dry Shop Vac. and I have had to change out the scrubbing/neutralizing solution 3 time in that 5 years. Of course the frequency of change out is dictated by usage. The solution must be pH tested periodically to ensure that the pH remains below 7. The lower the pH the more effective the scrubbing action.
> 
> As to being unsafe, any system has an unsafe quality, regardless of how technically advanced or well manufactured. The degree of risk is directly associated to the manner in which it is used. Any device can be risky if used foolishly. You can us a ink pen in a foolish manner and someone might end up dead (if applied with force to the juggler vain). I don’t see anything here that is inherently unsafe.
> 
> The type of scrap that can be processed is limited only by the process used and the size of the reaction vessel, as in any recovery operation.
> 
> When properly set up and used no corrosive liquids should come into contact with any parts other than glass or ceramics. No corrosive fumes should come into contact with the vacuum, as they should have all been neutralized by the scrubbing action and the “activator” chemical.
> 
> As to technical proof, this device employs accepted, proven technology. It is just presented in a smaller than usual form. There appears to be nothing inherently unsafe about this device. Safe use is reliant upon the user.
> 
> Gary



hello gary,

i would be VERY careful using this thing, it looks more like a dinner server then a recovery process.....that said it only takes one mistake to kill yourself and possibly others around you, but that is where greed gets you. i have no background working with recovering any kind of PMs but i would still never in my life buy something that looks like this. maybe for giggles but other then that i would stay clear

that is what this forum and hoakes book is used for, i would rather use the stuff i learned here then some odd non patented crap i found on ebay. that being said why is it not patented....oh that right, because its a epic failure

sorry if i crossed a line here but i had to say my piece


----------



## Geo

like i said before, ive had too many runaway reactions to know that nothing is fool proof, with me being the fool. for someone in good health, its hard to imagine the difficulties in doing every day things when you have respiratory problems.i ruined my own health by doing something i had little knowledge of and have no one to blame but me because i pursued the issue with no prodding from anyone. i take great offense to someone claiming that a dangerous process using toxic, noxious and very deadly and life altering chemicals can safely be used in your home with family, friends and pets present with no other safety equipment used other than that being provided by the person making the claim.

electricity fails, circuits fry, glass breaks and accidents happen. this gentleman recommends that you use his product in an enclosed space without the safety nets of, PPE's , a fume hood,neutralizing agents in case of a spill, good ventilation and all this in your living space.

you sir, are more than a fraud. you are a very dangerous person, preying on other peoples greed for your own profit.

you've contrived a pretty tinker toy that will undoubtedly wind up injuring someone at the least and killing someone at the most.would you feel remorse? would you feel guilt? or would you file for bankruptcy to protect your ill gotten gains and concentrate on your next harmful gadget.


----------



## philddreamer

> I am PhD of Chemical Engineering with many years experience.



Hummm... :roll: 



> Given my background, I made it quickly and with virtually no errors.



Hummm... :roll: 



> I have one quick question to all:
> How much metal (very approx) could be dissolved in acid at the same time, in order to work without a system of neutralization of acidic gases and vapors was impossible?



Hummm, ...and you hold a PhD in Chemical Engineering. :roll: 



> I want to design industrial system neutralizing and I need basic data
> that i can't receive in my bedroom.



Hummm... :roll: 

"Things that make you go... hummm!" :roll: 

Phil


----------



## acpeacemaker

This looks nothing more than an over amplified mobile meth lab. The kind you hear about crimestoppers on tv saying if you see someone walking around with a backpack and a 2 liter etc, call it in.


----------



## Palladium

You know for some reason i still kind of still like this guy if he would just answer the questions. I did a COMPLETE background check on Serge and other than the fact that he seems to be misguided somewhat he seems like a nice fellow. Serge i can answer your questions about the ratio's for the neutralization and how much gas it can scrub before it's done and all that good stuff. It took me many of hours to find the answers being as how i'm just a good old country boy and not a PhD as you claim. Those answers should come easy to you. Would i give you those answers? Yep!, if i thought you were even being half way honest with me i would. You said you were having great commercial success with your products. Why don't you take some of that profit and reinvest it into your product design and then we can talk about all the help you need. But with what you have now and where this seems to be going i wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft pole. Whither you believe us or not Serge it won't take but one person getting hurt with this and your whole plan for prosperity will be gone for ever. After all this is America and if anything you yourself should know how the legal system is here about lawyers suing people.

On a side note i was very interested with what you were doing with the copper sinks. I designed a product (coating) somewhat like yours but for a different application in the commercial home market here awhile back. Your product still has potential you just need to think different application substrates. Don't give up Serge but do change some things please.

On another side note here was my first generation scrubber design for my use. We are now at the 3rd prototype of this design and i call tell you EVERY fault it this design.


----------



## jimdoc

Dendrite said:


> I want to design industrial system neutralizing and I need basic data
> that i can't receive in my bedroom.
> Best,
> Serge



Where are you going to find the giant dustbuster and crockpots to go industrial sized?

Jim


----------



## micronationcreation

Palladium said:


> I did a COMPLETE background check on Serge



Get a life!!!


----------



## Palladium

micronationcreation said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a COMPLETE background check on Serge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life!!!
Click to expand...


I got one. Seems to be working just fine for me. 
Something you would like to say?


----------



## micronationcreation

Palladium said:


> micronationcreation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a COMPLETE background check on Serge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a life!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got one. Seems to be working just fine for me.
> Something you would like to say?
Click to expand...


I just said it, this is the reason this forum gets tedious.


----------



## acpeacemaker

This thread needs to be shut down or locked or deleted...something. You two need to stop^^^^^^^^


----------



## goldenchild

Palladium said:


> On another side note here was my first generation scrubber design for my use. We are now at the 3rd prototype of this design and i call tell you EVERY fault it this design.



Now _that_ is a cool design 8) It looks like it goes from left to right with the connection to the reaction vessel being on the left and the exiting vapors to the right. Is this for smaller reactions like in flasks? Are you patenting it? I would like to see if I could come up with a similar design on a slightly larger scale. Just figured I'd ask


----------



## Palladium

Need to stop what??? Locked for what? What do you see wrong besides civil discussion? He said what he felt. That's his right! Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Palladium

goldenchild said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another side note here was my first generation scrubber design for my use. We are now at the 3rd prototype of this design and i call tell you EVERY fault it this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_ is a cool design 8) It looks like it goes from left to right with the connection to the reaction vessel being on the left and the exiting vapors to the right. Is this for smaller reactions like in flasks? Are you patenting it? I would like to see if I could come up with a similar design on a slightly larger scale. Just figured I'd ask
Click to expand...


It works under vacuum left to right or vice versa. It’s actually a project I’m working on for a design for forum members. I use the clear tubes so I can observe the characteristics of the air flow and the design. I have plans and have actually built a small-large scale version out of pvc. I haven’t posted anything about it because 1. The design is not ready or proven for release into the public. In other words it needs to be 100% as safe as I can make it and engineered not to fail. I won’t make junk! 2. If I did it would be on ebay by now so the release of my findings and research will have to wait until the product releases to be made public. Nothing special about it it’s just science. The reaction vessel is a whole nother story.


----------



## goldenchild

Ah. I guess at some point you would need a vaccum if you didn't have a constant supply of air flow from the reaction vessel. I was thinking a fumehood, blower, piping etcetera (Hi Harold). Good luck and can't wait to see it. I have a little project I want to work on now :idea:


----------



## Palladium

Here is the design model.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

I think we can all tell that his system is in fact, not safe. There is no way it could be safe given the equipment that is being used. That doesn't take away from the fact, even though the equipment is cheesy, that the idea to bring all those parts together was brilliant.

HOWEVER

Putting something together really fast, and claiming it works without testing until failure is a bad way to start a business. The parts in this system will fail, and when they do there is going to be problems and issues with gasses in an enclosed area. It''s one thing to take a risk with your own life, that is just stupid but you are not hurting anyone else. It's a totally different thing to risk the lives of other people, just to make a profit.

Truly, if you care about your customers well being, you should design a system that is safe. You shouldn't sell this to anyone, specially people that do not even understand enough to know how deadly and dangerous the processes are.

You should also be more clear on what type of material this system can process

These are only my opinions, when I say "you should" it's what I think and feel, but I am not demanding you do so.

I like it that you were so ingenious in your design, I think it's really interesting how you cobbled together equipment, but still it's Jerry Rigging. And dangerous, and I feel if you had any morals or integrity that you would take it off the market until you can speak with some of the engineers on this site, who have worked with these types of processes, so that you can better develop your idea. Until that time, until you can honestly answer concerns of Pro's on this site, until you can do things correctly you shouldn't be doing anything at all.

Just my opinion, hope I don't offend, and all the rest of the disclaimers.


----------



## goldenchild

Palladium said:


> Here is the design model.



Wow. Much more sophisticated than mine. I actually did a crude draw up of what I wanted to make. Keep in mind this was thrown together quickly so don't laugh too much :lol: Anyone see why this wouldn't work?


----------



## Palladium

I would put the blower after the 5 gal buckets creating a suction. It will help extend the life of the blower from the fumes.


----------



## philddreamer

> I would put the blower after the 5 gal buckets creating a suction. It will help extend the life of the blower from the fumes.



That's why I set my shop vac past the drum. I need to finish proper installation. The shop vac is pretty loud, though... I'll have to sound proof it in order to work at night or early in the mornings.

Phil


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

philddreamer said:


> I would put the blower after the 5 gal buckets creating a suction. It will help extend the life of the blower from the fumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I set my shop vac past the drum. I need to finish proper installation. The shop vac is pretty loud, though... I'll have to sound proof it in order to work at night or early in the mornings.
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...


Hey Phil,

I was looking at your picture and noticed that the wood on what looks like the exit point is discolored. Is it possible that a little bit of NOx is escaping, and bleaching the wood a different color? If that's what is happening, you might want to point your exhaust away from the wood siding, NOx when absorbed by wood, makes the wood more combustible.

I apologize if you already know this. Also if that isn't the exhaust and I have mistaken the pictures.

Scott


----------



## goldenchild

I'd be worried about the suction. Would it be enough? The blower I'm using now is about 460cfm. Phil have you tested the suction on your setup? It seems like a shopvac wouldnt have enough suction to pull through a 55 gal drum Or at least it would take a while to create a decent vacuum. I would think you would have to cover the opening on the reaction side until the vacuum was created. And then if the piping is at all submerged it would need even greater pull. 

With my setup we're talking three 5 gallon buckets packed with wiffle balls with the piping partially submerged in the liquid. Then you have to figure the piping itself. For the new fume hood I want to build it will be a 27 gallon tote. So figure in the square feet for fume hood, piping, buckets and liquid. I don't know :|

The first vid is so you can see the setup and space I'm working with. The second is of my current setup.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4oQU-SyYZY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioVNjuDJRe0[/youtube]


----------



## philddreamer

Hi Scott!

I know, but you don't have to apologize. The project, though, is not finished. I ran it a few times to check if the 6hp shop vac would be enough suction; it's more than plenty! But the vac is too loud & I neeed to muffle it some how. The exhaust pipe will be running up about 10'. Wiffle balls will be added & the caustic when I'm done. 

Hi Mario!

The 6hp shop vac is more than plenty, I don't fill the drum to the top, only about 1/3rd. The suction is instant. The vacuum created is so strong that if I fill it much higher, it sucks the water into the vac. I did my first scruber out of 5 gal buckets, but it sucked the water & as I was scratching my head wondering where to buy a 55 gal plastic drum, when my friend Arthur called & asked me if I could use a plastic 55 gal drum, he just drove by one on the side of the road! :shock: 
I don't think "pushing" the air thru 3 - 5 gal buckets will work. I could be wrong.
Phil


----------



## goldenchild

So it looks like Serge never made it back to the forum. It seems he has satisfied customers though. He now has testimonials
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Re...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c49cc5b4

Could it just be coincidence that the "customer" has the same poor spelling as the seller? Hmmmm...


----------



## Geo

JAJAJAJA!!! :lol: im sorry, i just find it humorous that the guy is typing a laugh in his native language.


----------



## glorycloud

No wiffle ball deserves to die like that Phil!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jason1

SBrown said:


> publius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this if a Freudian slip?
> 
> 
> 
> Adapter for Crack Pot Lid – (1)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, seems fitting though, a crack pot, funny thing is that people who make Meth use some of the same equipment and acids. I was looking for an 11 liter reaction flask, and ran across a news article about a meth lab that was busted, that was using eight 11 liter reaction flasks as well as 22 liter and 4 50 liter reaction flasks. I am starting to think that purchasing a used reaction flask from an unknown source might not be a great idea.
> 
> So who knows, maybe this system is doubling as a meth lab. It would probably be safer than your local neighborhood meth palace though.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...


That lab was probably using the red phosphorus/iodine method. 10 or 11 years ago, when I was young and dumb, that was "the" method to use. Nowadays, most "labs" are using Lithium as a catalyst in a completely different and simpler process. The recent (last 10 years) popularity of Lithium batteries is what caused this new Meth epidemic (at least locally). Instead of a _few _ labs and a lot of users, now we've got more Meth heads and _they're all making their own_.

I only mention this for the benefit of those on the forum who handle Lithium on a daily basis.


----------

